

World Changing startup seeks hacker co-founder - Peleadona

Hey all; seeking a co-founder for a company that's going to eat the self-help AND nonprofit industry, while killing outdated modes of "helping people" and replacing it with an online hub that will make mucho money (business model is solid!) AND help millions of children &#38; adults be happier.  Looking for A++ hacker with back &#38; front-end experience that ALSO loves to brainstorm, refine, and take ownership of ideas; must have strong belief that youth and adults can change their thoughts &#38; behavior; and that it can be taught.<p>Want to hammer this out this summer.  I'll teach videos &#38; raise capital 60+ hours a week; need  someone to create kickass, gamified, fun-as-hell ruby/other site.<p>If not from NYC; I have free housing for summer months for ya.  Serious.<p>About me:
Former founding Executive Director of a US Dept of Education Funded nonprofit; educated at WashU leading schools of social work &#38; business; have raised over $2 million in start-up environment, managed team of 4 full-time 3 part-time. Have strong networks in education, nonprofit, and self-help communities in NYC.<p>More importantly, I have a serious desire to make the world a better place, and have shuffled through HUNDREDS of potential approaches before settling on this project. I've partnered with or worked with at least 60 different types of companies/nonprofits trying to tackle the opportunity gap, graduation rates, mental health rates in USA. This company will tackle them all, will have a greater impact, and will have growing revenue &#38; profit for years to come.<p>Last, I'm a life hacker at heart. Self-improvement and self-education are concepts I live by. Also, I know just enough code (html, css, have created 3 websites) to know how hard it is, how much work it requires, and that great websites take time.<p>Plan on applying to accelerators in next few weeks, if that appeals to you.<p>Email/LinkedIn if interested;
http://www.linkedin.com/in/chriscutter<p>Chris
======
JacobAldridge
This article was renamed "Please stop asking how to find a technical co-
founder." That's not specifically a directive, but the 'How To' advice in the
article is worth reading.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2714304>

And here's a good tip that I (as the non-technical guy) really learnt from:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1761530>

------
kerno
I wish you well in this and I hope you pull it off, but I have to say that
when I read things like;

>online hub that will make mucho money (business model is solid!) AND help
millions of children & adults be happier

my bullshit detector just goes nuts.

I can see that you have actually raised capital and worked in the field so
that helps with credibility but it all gets washed out, in my mind, by the
earlier tenor of your claims.

